# New to Forum and HO trains



## Keep on Trackin (Oct 10, 2013)

I am new to the Forum and have not made a model train purchase yet. Although I still have my Lionel set from 1950 or so in perfect condition, I think I want an HO setup suspended from my ceiling in my new "man-cave" garage and will just build a lighted display case for my old Lionel to hang on the wall. I have some questions please for you experts:

1. What brand would be best to start and stick with, i.e. Walthers, Bachman, Tyco, etc. and does Lionel still make trains? I am partial to the Santa Fe diesel models!

2. Are the tracks that come with the different brand train sets interchangeable with each other?

3. I want my track layout to be approximately 10' x 10'. On a square layout, how many power connections to my transformer posts are necessary to power the locomotive to achieve an even and adequate speed all the way around and at what points on the track layout would be best? 

4. Will the transformer that comes with a $100 or so set be enough to power my train and if not, what size will I need to purchase?

I am in retirement and on a budget, so I'm not looking to spend a fortune!

Thanks Guys!


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Welcome to the board! Hope these answers help. 

1. Each brand serves a purpose. Really depends on what you're looking for. If all you want is something to play with and go around in circles, Tyco is just fine and will save you money. If you want something that looks realistic and "model" like, then Walthers, Proto2000, Roundhouse, Athearn, etc are better choices. But remember that you pay for the added realism. I don't know if Lionel makes HO trains anymore but I don't think so. 

2. Yes and no. Some train sets include the new uni-track system where others have the normal sectional track. The uni-track is interchangeable with other uni-track. The sectional track is interchangeable with other sectional track. But you need an adapter to connect sectional track to uni-track. 

3. Hard to say. I think the general idea is to have a power drop every 3-5ft or less so it really depends on your track plan and not so much on the layout size.

4. Should be. It's not the best solution but should work assuming that you're only running a couple locos. Multi-locomotive trains or larger locomotives may need more current than those little power packs can supply.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I might say, while I am a growing fan of HO (I'm truly an O gauge guy), I think you may find it a bit small when it's up high near the ceiling.


----------



## Keep on Trackin (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for all your answers and advice. I do prefer detail rather than a "toy" appearance, so I will anti up the extra cash. For now, I plan to run only one train. Maybe more in the future? Can you give advice where to purchase a set and future pieces for the very best price? I believe the local train specialty shops are a bit pricey and assume there must be an online store with much better prices?

In regards to choosing HO, I guess I just appreciate the detail I see in them and some of the lower prices, but you're right Jake, that might appear a bit small 92" up near the ceiling. My garage is 9'4" high and I was planning to suspend the track about 20" down. Perhaps I'll make certain my track board has a width that would accommodate either size track, just in case I need to go larger!

Thanks so much, 
Lar.


----------



## Keep on Trackin (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh, and I find the HO track more realistic with its 2-rail rather than the 3-rail of my old Lionel.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Have a bo peep at this site, very reasonable with lotsa gear.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/

Welcome to the rat house.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Keep on Trackin said:


> I think I want an HO setup suspended from my ceiling in my new "man-cave" garage and will just build a lighted display case for my old Lionel to hang on the wall.


Even a "small" HO setup is going to be rather heavy. Any scenery? That too will add weight. Are you going to use a plastic base so you can actually see the train running? Of course if this is just going to be a simple run around loop with just a train running around and around you should be able to handle that easily. Just have a way to re-rail cars.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I always like to check what is for sale on Craigslist. There are two major
categories where trains are offered for sale. They are COLLECTIBLES and
TOYS AND GAMES. You enter HO TRAINS in the search field that comes up.

Many of what is advertised are from estate sales. You can find some excellent
models and very low prices. That may be a way to get an inexpensive
starter set so you can build on it as you gain experience.

There is one feature of HO now called DCC.(Digital Command Control)
You will see it mentioned here and
at Hobby Shops. It is a digital control system for
your trains. While sounding complex,
it actually, makes running your trains easier. Before you go out to shop
check our DCC forum and read the various threads. It may be something
you would find interesting for your layout. And it will answer some of the
questions that you will have when you encounter locomotive boxes that
say DCC ON BOARD (equipment is included) or DCC READY. (equipment must
be bought separately and plugged into the loco).

The lower cost option is a DC layout. This is controlled by the typical
power pack with direct current. Your O gauge Lionel trains rain on AC current.

Don


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome to the group! In this area, there are several toy & train shows scheduled to be held before the holidays. I've found lots of bargains at shows, gotten acquainted with vendors who have small businesses in the region, and gotten a lot of good suggestions on which to buy and why. When I purchase something at a show, I pick up the vendor's card or get their phone number in case I need some help later. If they have no card or don't want to give contact data, I move on the next table. Also being new to HO, I think you should investigate model train shows near your home, either online or from a local club. 

Just my


----------



## hotmail77 (Dec 2, 2013)

BK R said:


> Have a bo peep at this site, very reasonable with lotsa gear.
> 
> http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/
> 
> Welcome to the rat house.


I like this site

http://www.hobbylinc.com/


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Keep on Trackin said:


> I want my track layout to be approximately 10' x 10'.


Just ensure that you can easily reach every piece of track, hidden or not. If not, I will guarantee that your trains will derail in the most inaccessible part of your layout. The general rule is for a maximum reach of 3 feet. At our age I'd not want that.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

DonR said:


> I always like to check what is for sale on Craigslist. There are two major
> categories where trains are offered for sale. They are COLLECTIBLES and
> TOYS AND GAMES. You enter HO TRAINS in the search field that comes up.


I'm coming into this very late, but I have to second the suggestion of Craigslist. In August I got two engines (one pre-war, one post-war), four pre-war cars, ten post-war cars, signals, switches, controllers, two transformers, track and a log loader for $200. 

Granted, I've sunk far more than that into it since then, but the log loader itself is worth over $200, as are the engines. (And I must point out that I specifically asked him if he had checked the values on ebay, and he said he had but didn't want the hassle of listing and shipping everything.)

If you're not the "I need to have new" type (not that there's anything wrong with that) and you don't have a time constraint, there are always people getting rid of cool stuff!


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

Keep on Trackin said:


> I think I want an HO setup suspended from my ceiling in my new "man-cave" garage and will just build a lighted display case for my old Lionel to hang on the wall.


That sounds like a bad idea. Keeping Lionel trains in a sealed display case is like caging a lion. They need to run. They will become lonely and restless in there, and VERY jealous of your new trains. One night, they will break out of that case and you will wake to find your tiny new plastic "toy" trains have been mauled and shattered by the steel and brass teeth of the Lionel behemoths.


----------

